# A Renowned Psychologist Says There Are 4 Personality Types Based On 4 Colors



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

A Renowned Psychologist Says There Are 4 Personality Types Based On 4 Colors. Which Are You?



> You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues.
> 
> Please SHARE your results with friends and family - and if you enjoyed this quiz, check out our others! You searched for quiz - LittleThings.com


Eh. Seems pretty generic to me.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I got orange as well. It's about 65-70% accurate, which is expected for quizzes like this one. Meh.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

'Renown' psychologists can suck my ass, and every other of those silly old cunts with philosophy degrees.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

What is she famous for, writing stupid books ?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I got orange...it is partially correct. Either way it doesn't mean anything. It is a pretty weak quiz.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

_You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.
_
Well, the part about having a weak stomach due to stress, and prone to severe migraines is very true.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I got yellow.

It was very accurate but seemed like something that could fit alotta people. Alotta my stress is actually in my chest or back and muscles th,o not abdomen as much. I relish tension (I do not know why people rub it out, I like to feel the edge pushing on me).


----------



## luc (Jun 12, 2015)

dunno. the questions seem dumb

though my result is red


You Are RED!
You
You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Red 

VERY generic


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

What's the color has to do with the description?


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

"Leader of Free World President Obama calls Vietnam war an astounding victory - is incorrect"


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

"You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back."

I wouldn't call it inaccurate, but it is very generic and can be applied to lots of people - nothing particularly surprising or special. Although it's right about tension in lower back lol


----------



## SomeoneWakeMeUp (Jul 3, 2015)

This test is not worth taking. It just shows you some kind of general fact which people can easily find in themselves.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

You Are GREEN!

You have a GREEN personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, you are generally an upbeat, "go with the flow" kind of person. You're a dreamer, so you love to create. You are fun-loving, optimistic, and a natural motivator. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Green, you tend to hold tension in your neck and shoulders. Breathing will release this tension.


Except that, I absolutely love to get shit done. Ugh


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

> You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that* you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom.* You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


The bolded is basically true. The rest, not so much.

I've seen far better.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

just for the spark said:


> A Renowned Psychologist Says There Are 4 Personality Types Based On 4 Colors. Which Are You?
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. Seems pretty generic to me.


Two words:
Bull-fucking-shit.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Of course it's bullshit. I relate to every single one of the descriptors. They're all generic. Not based in anything real except a person's ability to identify with any result they may get.


----------



## Somnia Mundi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, I saw this recently and I'd agree -- pretty generic. Very pop-psychology. Bleh.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.

It did not really tell me anything, to be honest.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Hardly renowned psychologist nor it's a good test.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Garbage. I saw this the other day. I got orange but I thought it was stupid compared to MBTI or Enneagram etc.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I got red and it's not accurate at all, closer to the opposite of who I am.

Don't trust behavioral psychology, kids.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

The thing is, it's hard to really say a model is right or wrong when it comes to such things, because if you say "there are only 4 types" or "there are only 2 types" or whatever, they can both be simultaneously true, based on how vague the classification is. 

We could say "there's 2 types of humans - men and women" or we could say "there's 4 types of humans - short men, tall men, short women, tall women" etc. It depends entirely on how far down you go to sub-classify things. Or we could even say "there's 2 types of humans - tall and short" and leave out gender completely. Or we could categorise all MBTI types as I or E. There are no real "right" answers, because models are things that we create to express a facet of reality, rather than something that exists inherently in reality. 

Well, it's not quite true that there's no right answers, because a model can be more accurate than another model. But its fully possible to see people as four colours, or as 16 types, and each can just be a different aspect of a perception that is equally valid.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I could have told you that...

You Are RED!









You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm, not so sure about this one,

You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> I got orange as well. It's about 65-70% accurate, which is expected for quizzes like this one. Meh.





Razorgirl said:


> 'Renown' psychologists can suck my ass, and every other of those silly old cunts with philosophy degrees.





IDontThinkSo said:


> What is she famous for, writing stupid books ?


Well this escalated quickly..... :tongue:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, and I got green..... but I also relate to yellow and like half of orange....... 

I got it! I'm brown. roud:

Ew.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

_red_


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

You Are ORANGE!








You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues.

Please SHARE your results with friends and family - and if you enjoyed this quiz, check out our others! You searched for quiz - LittleThings.com


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I got orange, then I got red, just for being in a different mood and wanting the baby to shut up. 

So I know this is like how would you usually respond but yeah.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

_You have an ORANGE personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "let's just get along" kind of person. You are kind, cooperative, and always put others first. You appreciate order and organization, and you respond well to rules. Dr. Ritberger adds that as an Orange, you probably tend to worry and are susceptible to lower digestive issues._

Uh, yeah, no. Plus, this quiz was very basic, and not at all interesting. Good thing is, the color thing is vague, so I couldn't cheat it. :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

You Are RED!








You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.

It was on buzzfeed so probably not the most accurate test.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

You Are RED!

You have a RED personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you're a "just get it done" kind of person. You are driven, competitive, and you like to be in control. You are very action-oriented, and you appreciate efficiency. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Red, you typically hold stress and tension in your lower back.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

Not sure Carol is qualified to comment on personality tbh. "Medical intuitive"? Hmm, ok.

_Carol Ritberger Ph.D. , is a radio host, author and an innovative leader in the fields of personality behavioral psychology and behavioral medicine. With more than 28 years of experience as an internationally renowned medical intuitive, Carol's expertise is in helping people understand how personality, emotional, psychological and spiritual energy can lie at the root cause of illness, disease, and life crises. As the result of a near-death experience in 1981, she is literally able to see the human energy system, the aura, to identify energy congestion, protrusions, depletions and blockages that are affecting the body's ability to function properly and sustain good health. Using this skill she is able to offer a comprehensive picture of why we become ill and offer insight into what is needed to heal. 

Carol holds a doctorate in Theology and a doctorate in Esoteric Philosophy and Hermetic Science. Drawing on her education in personality typology, psychoneuroimmunology, spirituality, metaphysics and esoteric healing, Carol weaves these perspectives together with biology, physiology, psychology, and psychospirituality. The result is she is able to uncover the hidden contributors behind illness in a credible and understandable way. Armed with this knowledge, a person is able to participate more effectively in their own healing and in helping other people heal themselves. _

https://www.ritberger.com/About_Carol_Ritberger_a/254.htm


----------



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)

Heh, BuzzFeed, "Entertainment Plaza" quiz from a renowned psychologist? Seems legit.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I hate yellow.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

> You Are YELLOW!
> You
> You have a YELLOW personality! According to Dr. Carol Ritberger, this means that you are an independent, creative person. You tend to think outside the box, and you greatly value your freedom. You are vibrant and friendly. Dr. Ritberger adds that as a Yellow, you tend to hold stress in your abdominal area, and when you feel out of control, you are prone to tension headaches.


Fits me well enough, probably best of the four. 

I just wonder if this PlayBuzz quiz doesn't simplify the system. I feel as if it must be a bit more complex than this is letting on.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

This colour test conflicts 16 types for several people. Because it's just a game, not a professional typing, and is "way" too limiting. This so called "Dr. Carol Ritberger", i looked her up and she does "palm reading" and "spiritual readings", "past life" analysis" and "aura reading". She's not a psychologist, she's a spirit medium. If you research her, it says she has a PHD in, "Esoteric Philosophy, Theology and Hermetic Science" and I quote from "her" website; "Carol is not a medical doctor she cannot diagnose nor prescribe you". So we have someone who is not a psychologist... developing her own "psychology test" and using her "PHD titles" to some across as "legit".


----------

